# Help Quick Please



## SevEnvy (Jun 29, 2005)

Okay, first... I have a 29 gallon which is overstocked with goldfish. I have two bubble-eyes, 2 calico fantails, and 1 black moor fantail.

my readings show..
pH - 7.6
Nitrates - 6
nitrites - .25
ammonia - 2

---------

okay.. now I need advice. I noticed what appeared to be ich on one of my bubble-eyes. Him and my moor were the only two who have appeared to have the little grains on them. Around the time I noticed the ich, my two calico fantails started literally sprouting these little whitish creamish strings out of their abdoman and near their eyes. They are thin and about 1/4 inch long, and sprout into two at the ends (like a fork in the road). I have no idea what this is. The two calicos also appear a little bit dusty on their abdomans. Also all of my fish (except the moor) have began to red near gills and randomly on the abdoman/stomach. And my bubble-eyes have red on their tails and they have begun to literally fray. And the bubble-eye without the ich has been lazy lately, sitting around in my decor.

so to summerize:

1. bubble-eye: ich and redness, frayed tail
2. bubble-eye: redness, lazy, frayed tail
3. black moor: ich on abdoman.. somewhat lazy
4. BOTH calicos: sprouting things, red on gills

Many people have said it's the ammonia that's giving them this redness. so I rushed out to the LFS and purchaed ammo-lock (cannot find bio-spira anywhere!) which I put into the tank. I also applied SALT and MELAFIX. I put the fantails all into a 5 gallon bucket which I use to detoxify water priar to putting it into the tank.

my questions are..

how do I stop the suffering and the redness along with the frayed tails?
WHAT ARE THE THINGS COMING OUT OF ONLY MY CALICO FANTAILS!?

and any advice you can give me would be appreciated!!!!

thanks!!!


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

Hurry! Buy a big oscar! If I were you I would have a Quarantine tank set up and transfer them over and treat them. Also, if you have the money, I would invest in the Emporor 400 filter. I have it and it rocks! I have let my tank go a year without cleaning the tank or changing any filters in it and my ammonia stayed at 0 and the water was crystal clear!


----------



## SevEnvy (Jun 29, 2005)

buy a big oscar? what will that do?

I don't have the money to purchase an emporor 400 yet..

what else can I do


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

A big oscar would get rid of all your fish and probably adapt to your PH although cichlids are supposed to like PH around 8.. Gold fish are supposed to be one of the most hardass fish out there! I have seen them live for years in a tank that was just left outsdie in the rain and weather with no filter or nothing and never even fed! Might just want to get some ich be gone or something from a local petstore or walmart.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

as for the ich...i have the best luck with quick cure... never lost a fish when i use it
i think you can get it at wal mart
hope that helps

but as for anything else... ive never kept gold fish and i have no idea.. im sorry :-|


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Brad said:


> Hurry! Buy a big oscar! If I were you I would have a Quarantine tank set up and transfer them over and treat them. Also, if you have the money, I would invest in the Emporor 400 filter. I have it and it rocks! I have let my tank go a year without cleaning the tank or changing any filters in it and my ammonia stayed at 0 and the water was crystal clear!


Are you crazy... you shouldnt be giving advice like that. 

As far as what I would do, dont use ammo-lock. Do some big water changes and keep up with salt and melafix


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

Geez does no one here take a joke? You people need to take a break from the boards and go take someone to dinner or something!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Brad... sorry but some may find that joke really offensive. Some may understand and laugh a bit. But better post jokes in "The water hole" you may sometimes insert your jokes in other forums but they must not be so serious ormay cause misunderstandings for other users  G'luck


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The forked things are anchor worms.

Coppersafe will kill the ick and also these worms, but a Coppersafe/Clout combination will do a better job, especially since if you have anchor worms, it's likely that you have a whole lot of other problems, since these worms flourish best in filthy tanks crawling with various parasites.

So, get some "Clout" and some "Coppersafe" and cure your fish according the the directions on the labels.


----------



## SevEnvy (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm pretty sure all these diseases came from the fish I bought at petco. Only the two calicos have anchor rooms thus far (they were tankmates at petco) and the blackmoor I think brought in the ich cuz the lady said "oo.. that one looks like it has a spot on it, I'll get you a dif one".

god damnit.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Brad said:


> Hurry! Buy a big oscar! If I were you I would have a Quarantine tank set up and transfer them over and treat them. Also, if you have the money, I would invest in the Emporor 400 filter. I have it and it rocks! I have let my tank go a year without cleaning the tank or changing any filters in it and my ammonia stayed at 0 and the water was crystal clear!


an oscar should not be in a 29 gallon. if they have ich and you transfer them your just going to be contaminating the other tank. you should not let your tank go for a year without cleaning it, ever. and with 6 goldfish in a 29 gallon, you DEFINATLY should NOT never clean it. oh and the "hurry buy a big oscar", doesnt work for you.

My advice to you sevenvy is continue treating with the melafix and ich treatments, be sure to a waterchange halfway through the week of ich treatment, and again at the end. but right now i would also do a small waterchange over the next 2 or 3 days, until ammonia levels are low


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Brad said:


> Geez does no one here take a joke? You people need to take a break from the boards and go take someone to dinner or something!


FYI we are all here to HELP people take care of their fish and LEARN the RIGHT way to do things. If you cannot do that, then you dont belong here. Sure we joke around but we dont tell people to go buy big oscars to "cure" a problem


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh my god, will you read my first post? I gave them my two cents! I said:


Brad said:


> Hurry! Buy a big oscar! _* If I were you I would have a Quarantine tank set up and transfer them over and treat them. Also, if you have the money, I would invest in the Emporor 400 filter. *_ I have it and it rocks! I have let my tank go a year without cleaning the tank or changing any filters in it and my ammonia stayed at 0 and the water was crystal clear!


 :roll:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i did, would you please read mine next?


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

Wurd. I know what you typed, it was made clear that my "buy an Oscar" comment was a joke already.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Its good to make jokes but only when people know that they are jokes. The trouble is that inexperienced aquarists will go out and "buy an oscar" just because they dont know that you cant even fit half an oscar in the tank. If you had said that was a joke during your original post then you wouldnt have people saying anything. 
Sorry but thats just MY two cents.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He he chill guys. I think Brad has gotten the message. he emphasizes whenever he starts a joke or so. And he only pops up for jokes in the "The water Hole" forum. 
Cool! Brad... enjoy your stay.


----------

